# How Panda adopted us



## 3CatLover (Jul 25, 2005)

Before we moved into our house, it was crawling with cats -- about 15 kittens lived in a storage room and it was their home/litter box. Several adult cats lived in the house along with the owners, too. There were about 4 left when we took possession. We got the owners to take one. Another was pregnant and we convinced the owner's ex-husband to take it to his farm with him. Another ran off. But the fourth stayed. 

Kitty #4 greeted us every time we arrived to do much-needed work on the house before moving in. He followed us around the yard and talked to us. He seemed friendly enough, but we already had 2 cats, which was 1 more than we had wanted anyway. The ex-husband, who didn't want yet another cat to add to the pregnant one he took away, called animal control and they came out and set a cage trap. The next day we arrived and Kitty #4 had gone in the cage and eaten up all the food and was triumphantly lounging on top of the cage! We should have known that was a sign from the heavens that he was meant to stay.

Moving day came and we brought our cats. Kitty #4 stayed, though we were not entirely convinced we wanted him. He lived on our back porch and slept in the chair there every night. He greeted us each day when we left for work. And our cats watched him through the window. When he started getting taken over by ear mites, we knew we had to take him to the vet. And the vet said, while we have him under we might as well neuter him, too. We acquiesced, though we still were not sure we wanted another cat. And he slept in our laundry room while he was recovering. Slowly, slowly, Kitty #4 weaseled his way into our hardened hearts and we finally let him in the house. After all, he had stuck it out for 3 months. He was not going anywhere. And it was like he had been ours forever. 

We are now so thankful that the owners left him behind, that ex-husband didn't take him, and that the animal control cage failed to capture him..... Almost like it was fate. He has a winning personality and obviously used that to his advantage. And that's how Panda adopted us.


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

that was such a wonderful story... He was really determined


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Panda*

A lovely story  It was meant to be.

seashell


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Panda persistance paid off. Glad he is a part of your family now.
Havent been here in awhile. I just started reading this section of the forum. Glad I did!


----------

